# Turkey Broadhead



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

ok, got to fess up...shot a nice tom over the weekend, nailed him just behind where the neck meets the breast...figured dead bird for sure...they walked (didn't fly or run) to the right of the brush line, stayed there for a bit, then came back in to eat a bit, then walked off....had good blood, feathers every where, but no freak'n bird!!!!!

so, i ask you guys, i'm shooting G5 Striker broadheads, what broadhead do you guys use on turkey, what would you recommend?

in this pic, the bird i shot was the one in front once he cleared and the rest cleared from behind him...


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Gobbler Guillotene. You can get multiple sizes also. Never shot one but never heard bad things either.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> Gobbler Guillotene. You can get multiple sizes also. Never shot one but never heard bad things either.


thought about those, just don't know how they fly...might give them a shot...

also thought about using the Wasp Jackhammer expandable, only for turkey though, as i shoot a fixed blade for deer and piggies...


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Thats Awesome! I want to Bow Hunt Turkeys now! Too bad I dont have any land that they are on!


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

you want to shoot a turkey where the thigh connects to the body for a kill shot.


----------



## GrapeApe (Sep 28, 2011)

Check out the youtube videos for those turkey broadheads, you will be entertained at the very least. 

Full decapitations from the larger ones.

Magnus is a good brand for them as well.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Feathershredder said:


> you want to shoot a turkey where the thigh connects to the body for a kill shot.


This is the shot I like to take too. I also like the base of the neck shot. If I have a back shot, slap dab in the middle will always put them down.


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

I have assholed every Tom I have shot.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I like a big 3 blade...Snuffer is one example. I will also add on a turkey spur type collar for extra damage.

Turkeys are very had to hit the vitals. I swear I cut off enough feathers to make a flock before I ever carved a bird.

Also, also always look for a bird like you discribed. I once shot one and watched it eat for three or four minutes and then walk off like nothing happened. Then I shot another one, who flew up about six feet, came down..fluffed her feathers and walked off. I could not believe it. Later when I got out of the blind, both of them were laying 30 yard behind the blind. I always aim for the wing pit, or right in the middle if they are facing away.


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

Middle? You mean assholed?


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

It's really hard to miss that bullseye.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I Think that you are thinking of a fanned bird. I have shot most of mine when they are not strutting. I aim for the middle of the back.


----------



## Trls (Jun 17, 2008)

I set my decoy so he will strut around and give me that shot.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Old but applies to your question:


----------



## Jay Strass (Jan 26, 2011)

I shot this one last year. 2 blade Rage aimed right at the base of the neck, waited until he was facing away cause they can see your movement easy (spoked them the weekend before drawing back). He never took another step, fell right where he was standing, flapped his wings a few times & it was over.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Good shot!!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

I gave up.. 12 ga. works better.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

agree,

something that makes a big hole

i shoot rocky mountain supremes


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks fellas, gonna try a large expandable and see how it goes.

Sent from my mind to the internet using Tapatalk


----------

